# B544 slow draining from sinks



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

The sinks on our Hymer seem very slow draining - so much so that if you fill one sink then pull out the plug the other sink fills up instead of the water just draining away. Water does drain away eventually, but quite slowly.

We have tried boiling water and gentle cleaners down the pipes but this does not seem to improve things.

Is the problem that the pipes are just too small?
Is this a known 'feature' of the Hymers?
Or could there be a problem with the waste water tank?

I am assuming that there is some kind of vent in the waster water tank to allow air to flow out when water flows in - could this have become blocked in some way?
[And if so, where is it??]

Cheers

LGC


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Could be a kinky pipe under the sink.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We have just purchased a B544SL and the drain on ours is also hopeless. The small sink will often only drain properly if you wiggle the drain hose. Another job we are trying to get round to investigating!!
Sally


----------



## 108509 (Nov 28, 2007)

HI.Seems a common problem on Motorhomes.My kitchen sink doesnt drain on my Lunar Roadstar because some bright spark thought it would be ok to run the waste pipe flat along the double floor.All that will happen is the pipe will eventually block with gunge.Waste pipes need at least a 1 in 20 fall to work.At present in the process of changing the pipe as Looney dont want to know.
Regards Rob.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a 2000 B584. Not bad draining from the sinks and shower. I try to clean and bleach all regularly by chucking bleach down and leaving for a couple of hour and then hot water to rinse through.

Are you on a slope or level?

Johnny F


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Johnny F
Mine won't drain when level - and the sink has probably only been used half a dozen times from new. 
The large sink drain better the the tiny back one but is still really slow.
Sally


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Taz i've got a B544SL just over 1 year old don't seem to have a problem with sink drain tho I only have 1 sink in my kitchen area.

Alex.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Have B584 with twin sinks on the end wall. Both drain well but only if van is level and more importantly level from side to side more than front to back. If the van is tilting to the left (as you face the sinks) then the small sink fills up from the big one (to the right of small one). The water slews into that sink instead of going down the common drain.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Our B564 is similarly temperamental especially with the washbasin in the rear bathroom. It's all in the slope. I think you just need to experiment with your ramps or stays until you find the best position to aim for. When at the right angle everything works perfectly.

Do you use tank freshener down the plugoles? The Thetford stuff claims to assist drainage but don't know if that is true.

It must be an airlock issue at root.

Good luck.

Harry


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
all sinks drain quickly, level or otherwise. pipes are smooth not the concertina type. having said that every drain has its own pipe going to waste tank. last 'van, a 680, was the same.

simon


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

My sinks drain OK, but there is sometimes 'wash-back' from the large to the small. The two sinks have traps beneath them but they are small compared with a domestic U-bend, so the flow is not rapid. Try unscrewing them to check for debris. Make sure you have a bowl underneath first! The bottom caps of the traps have a bayonet fitting so don't keep unscrewing them, they only go round a part-turn.

The two traps are joined by a horizontal drain pipe, so if the van is not level, or worse, is tilted towards the smaller sink, the water will run towards the small sink trap and up into the bowl. If you have a slight tilt the other way, both sinks should drain well. Having said that, I never really have any significant problem. My kitchen is on the side of the van with waste pointing towards the rear. Your 544 will have a different orientation so get under the sink unit and check which way the pipes run (if you haven't done so already). Then the above logic re: slopes can be applied to your van.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

My 1999 544 sometimes has poor drainage - Reason? - The waste pipes go from the kitchen sinks down, across the back of the vehicle, under the bathroom , forward along the side of the veh to beneath the Truma, then come towards the centre of the vehicle before dropping into the waste tank...an marathon uphill task when "nose-up" & leaning left. 

Try keeping slightly nose down and you should have no problems.

Also, Buster green granules from most supermarkets seem to keep pipes free from gunge.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*B544 slow draining from sink*

we to have the same prob and find an old fashioned plunger works wonders


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

On our '88 B544 the sink in the bathroom drains slowly (its the old flip down over the loo in hearing-aid beige). I discovered if you lifted the loop of pipe under the sink to meet the underside of the sink near the outer edge it drained properly. Now fixed in that position.

However, water coming up into the other sink sounds like something else. I'd agree with the kink in the pipe theory.


----------

